# Automatic grinder + brewer



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi,

I just moved to a fantastic and modern new house, but the kitchen is tiny. The other half is urging me to reduce my coffee gear fingerprint heavily and sell my coffee machine and my Macap MXD 75mm. Lately, I have been mostly doing v60's anyway, so no big deal. For brewed I use a Feldgrind, which is great, but grinding manually and then brewing with v60 takes some precious time I cannot afford early in the morning. For this reason, I was drinking espresso/americano at 7am using an on-demand grinder. Now I need something as quick but smaller than grinder + coffee machine.

As an alternative, I first thought I could save some time buying a Baratza encore or similar instead of using the Feldgrind, and make a v60 in the mornings instead of an espresso or americano. But then, I bumped into this beauty, recommended by Matt Perger: https://www.spinn.com. The only problem: it will be available in mid-2017.

Do you guys know any alternative to the Spinn, that combines grinder + brewer, allowing quick but delicious coffee?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

When was this recommended by Perger?

Does the Spinn combine grinder, brewer & delicious coffee? It doesn't seem to actually exist yet?

Takes what 50sec to grind a single dose for V60 with a Feldgrind? The brewing is what takes the time.

How about French press, start the brew, shower & dress, drink coffee? Brew the night before & reheat in the microwave?


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

MWJB said:


> When was this recommended by Perger?


In his latest issue: http://subscribe.baristahustle.com/issues/december-want-to-own-a-coffee-farm-a-plastic-tamper-3rd-wave-wichteln-35384


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

More of a 'heads up' than a recommendation...is there anywhere he has reviewed the machine?

What is the total brew time of this machine from whole-bean to finished (drip strength) brew?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

It doesn't read as a recommendation to me, just something of interest.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

dan1502 said:


> It doesn't read as a recommendation to me, just something of interest.


Enough for me as an excuse to buy more coffee goodies


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

What about Aeropress? It should take less time to brew than V60.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

the_partisan said:


> What about Aeropress? It should take less time to brew than V60.


Maybe, but you still have to drink it


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

double post


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

fede_luppi said:


> But then, I bumped into this beauty, recommended by Matt Perger: https://www.spinn.com. The only problem: it will be available in mid-2017.


I think ive just glimpsed the future!

'Alexa, make me a coffee'

............If my Mrs sees that video i will be redundant by mid 2017!


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Robbo said:


> double post


Where is the other post?


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

fede_luppi said:


> Where is the other post?


Sorry

not you, me. my post came up twice for some reason.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

MWJB said:


> What is the total brew time of this machine from whole-bean to finished (drip strength) brew?


It's irrelevant because your mug can be already full of Joe when you wake up, ready to drink.

It seems you can program grind size, dose, temperature, and blooming, so pretty much like a Brazen with a grinder and fancier?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fede_luppi said:


> It's irrelevant because your mug can be already full of Joe when you wake up, ready to drink.
> 
> It seems you can program grind size, dose, temperature, and blooming, so pretty much like a Brazen with a grinder and fancier?


You can ...*if* it exists & *if* it can do what is actually claimed. I so want to believe this thing exists, but so far it's just Bigfoot's footprints.

Sounds great though, I'll install one in the bathroom so drinking coffee can be the 2nd thing I do after waking up...if it has to be as low as the 3rd priority after waking, I mean, well, what's the point?


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

http://ao.com/product/22000-russell-hobbs-chester-grind--brew-filter-coffee-machine-silver-35210-67.aspx?&WT.z_PT=SDA&WT.z_AT=Filter&WT.z_MT=Search&WT.z_RTM=PLA&WT.z_MAT=Russell%20Hobbs&WT.z_DT=m&WT.z_FT=Free%20Standing&WT.z_PC=22000_SI&WT.srch=1&wt.z_cn=SDA%20-%20Filter%20-%20SKU&wt.z_ag=product%20code&wt.z_kw=22000_SI&gclid=CL6Ik8Ss9tACFe287QodiDwDig

It has a timer and everything!


----------

